# Dewy Makeup Look



## babykisses (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone could help me with some advice or tips on how to create a dewy makeup look, something very natural and pretty. The dewy makeup look is my fav!! I always see it being used on runways at fashion shows. Any advice on how to achieve it would help.

Lots of Love,

xoxo


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 16, 2005)

*Cream eyeshadows, and blushes are good for making a "dewy" face.*


----------



## LuckyMe (Oct 16, 2005)

People comment to me alot that I have a "dewy" look and I use MAC's Hyperreal foundation.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 16, 2005)

what exactly is a dewy look?


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 16, 2005)

For my "Dewy" Look I use a sheer, moisturizing foundation and a highlighter on my cheekbones. I really like Benefit HighBeam for that. Glossy lips also look good with a dewy face. Oh..... and the term "dewy" (for those who don't know) is a type of finish to the face or foundation. It usually means a little shiny and fresh looking. It is the opposite of a matte face.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 16, 2005)

Gel blushes are great for getting a dewy look, Stila makes one in a stick format I really like. Using a tinted mosturiser instead of foundation would help too.


----------



## ikebana (Oct 16, 2005)

I like to mix in a highlighter into my foundation for a dewy look. My favorite is Chanel's Pure Brilliance Liquid (there are two shades: Bronzelit and Sun Kissed).


----------



## AspiringArtist (Oct 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *babykisses* Hey Everyone,
I was wondering if anyone could help me with some advice or tips on how to create a dewy makeup look, something very natural and pretty. The dewy makeup look is my fav!! I always see it being used on runways at fashion shows. Any advice on how to achieve it would help.

Lots of Love,

xoxo

To acheive a dewy look, I mix Armani Fluid Sheer #2 with tinted moisturizer for all over the face. I conceal as needed and use YSL Touche Eclait under the eyes and the dot a half moon shape around the eyes to above the brow then sort of pat it in. I dust (with a brush) translucent powder. I rub a bit of BeneFit's Glamazon on the areas where the sun would hit my face and then dab a bit of BeneFit High Beam on my cheek bones over a cream blush. For eyes, I use a MAC paint in my color of choice that day, usually something more on the nude site with some black mascara and liner or I'll use BeneFit's Gilded pencil to line and use a more gold toned shadow like Clinique's Touch Tint in a golden sparkle shade. For lips I vaseline them before I start my makeup and then use a pinkier/peach gloss like Nymphette. It's just my thing.. I really like doing a dewy look.


----------



## Liz (Oct 16, 2005)

i use mac's hyperreal foundation. but if you don't want it all over your face, use a satin finish foundation and add something like stila's liquid all over shimmer on your cheek area.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i use mac's hyperreal foundation. but if you don't want it all over your face, use a satin finish foundation and add something like stila's liquid all over shimmer on your cheek area. *Good idea!*


----------



## Bhav (Oct 16, 2005)

I like to use products after my foundation to get the dewy look - that way i can place the dewiness where i want it.

If i'm using a liquid, i use Prescriptives Magic Illuminating Potion.

Or if i'm using a powder, i like MAC Skinfinish in Shimpagne.

HTH!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 16, 2005)

Mac's Hyper Real is great for a dewy finish on your skin but if you have only a matte foundation try to mix it with a highlighter like Ikebana said!!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* there are many ways to achieve the look!
light reflecting/dewy finish fndt 
tinted moisturiser 
highlighter product (Stila AOS, MAC MSF, GA Fluid Sheer) either mixed with fndt or on high planes of face 
cream/gel blush or gloss
 Trisha i wanted to ask you if Stila's Pivotal Skin is a reflecting/dewy finish fndt??


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 16, 2005)

My foundation has a dewy finish and I also use Mac's Shimpagne MSF.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 17, 2005)

I use separate powders or lotions to get the dewy look, since I have never found a shimmery foundation that matched my skin. I use Wet'n'Wild All Over Shimmer and Acapulco Glow (great cheapy drugstore finds!), BareMinerals foundation (light dusting), Aromaleigh finishing powder, and Sally Hansen skin brightener, although I have a major lemming for Stila's liquid luminizer!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Sorry if i helped that lemming grow, the AOS Liquid is beautiful tho! Points finger at Trisha...its all her fault! lol



Is it released in the UK yet? How do the colors differ on? I can't decide which one I want the most!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* it does give a lovely dewy finish, i prefer it to the Illuminating Liquid Foundation!
plus Pivotal has SPF8 and is oil free, the sponge is anti bacterial! x

Thanks Trish!!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 19, 2005)

bumping this thread to see if Trisha can help me out with the Stila luminizers...


----------



## anne7 (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* we havent had them in yet! but i'll photo them and give you more info when they come in! x Oh really? Sorry, I thought that the UK had them, but you and some of the other UK girls say that some things take longer to come out there; patience is a virtue!



Hope I'm not being a bother


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 20, 2005)

i use mac select tint foundation and cream color base or skinfinish for the cheeks or both. cream blushes and shadows are great too. i use a vibrant e/s on the eye like amber lights or woodwinked and finish with a nice glossy lip. then dust the face with a dry powder or face brush


----------



## lilla (Oct 20, 2005)

cool! luv pics!!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* we havent had them in yet! but i'll photo them and give you more info when they come in! x


----------



## sugarquayn (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, for me, what seems to work is to use a gel or liquid, shimmery blush and spritz my face with a facial mist(Evian or a homemade mist) after I've finished my makeup. HTH.


----------



## sweet mj (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi! I would like to share how do I achieve a simple dewy make-up look.  *First, I apply  Sophie Martin magic pink cream on my cheekbone for my blush on. *Then, I use Tony Moly Secret BB Cream (bright) and mix it up with Tony Moly Luminous Goddess Aura Beam.  It's very simple and quick! Hope it can help you!  til'next time    sweet mj


----------

